
The Strange and Curious Case of the Deadly Superbug Yeast - mitchtbaum
https://www.wired.com/story/the-strange-and-curious-case-of-the-deadly-superbug-yeast/
======
mitchtbaum
"Where outbreaks have been stopped, it has been due to hard efforts in
hospital cleanliness: not sharing equipment between sick people; not taking
rolling computers into patients’ rooms; scrubbing the walls and floors and
bedrails, and checking afterward to make sure that cleaning solutions actually
kill the bug. (There is some early evidence that quarternary ammonium
cleansers, the most commonly used hospital disinfectants, don’t kill C. auris;
but everyday chlorine bleach can.)"

